# Question Regarding Swolen Lymph Node



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with that. Just wanted to send to send out good thoughts and prayers for your pup. I can't even imagine going through that, with one so young. Did the Vet say, it could be due to an infection? That's a great sign, that Reji is eating and drinking this morning, after antibiotics. Hopefully it's just a reactive lymph node and the antibiotics, make the difference. Hope Reji is feeling better soon!


----------

